# Aphonopelma sp. New River



## Drachenjager (Dec 5, 2007)

Got these in today. Thanks Brandon
got a pair, male and female taken into my ark


----------



## ranchulas (Dec 5, 2007)

Those are awesome!!!! Keep me posted on how the breeding goes. Congrats on the new Ts.


----------



## Drachenjager (Dec 5, 2007)

ranchulas said:


> Those are awesome!!!! Keep me posted on how the breeding goes. Congrats on the new Ts.


yeah i gotta wait till the male hooks out lol hes still not mature. but thats good, at least i know when he hooks this way.


----------



## The_Thunderer (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow.  Nice ones.  Kinda freaks me out that they used to live about 45 minutes away from me (at Brandon's).  LOL.  Now they're about 13 hours away.  LOL.

Congrats on the new kids!


----------



## jeff1962 (Dec 6, 2007)

Great looking T. ! I just got a male and female A. Chalcodes from Brandon last month. Looking as starting my own little breeding project. Brandon said that they were both a molt away from breeding. Hopefully this spring !


----------



## Elaine (Dec 6, 2007)

They are beautiful. Congratulations :clap: 

Elaine x


----------



## TTstinger (Dec 7, 2007)

I love these I have a gravid female sitting upstairs wait for the sac to drop. can't wait.


----------



## Drachenjager (Dec 7, 2007)

yeah ill be glad when some of these get described


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 10, 2008)

just an update on these,
They still have not molted lol They are being stubborn lol


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Aug 10, 2008)

Cute couple you got there! Can't wait to see how it turns out for you.

Good luck

GK


----------



## jen1302 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice spider there so cute cant wait for my SA/A tomorrow.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*nice*

i got mine from brandon over a year ago.she is gravid now but who knows how long till she actually lays.(any ideas?)
she gets any bigger and she won't be able to get around.
pic from 3 months ago






andy


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have been wanting this species. But I have been told that it isnt a valid species. I was told that it is some form of A.Chalcodes or something like that.


----------



## Drachenjager (Dec 4, 2008)

jen1302 said:


> Nice spider there so cute cant wait for my SA/A tomorrow.


thanks, but you do realize this thread is a year old today don't you?


----------



## Drachenjager (Dec 4, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> I have been wanting this species. But I have been told that it isnt a valid species. I was told that it is some form of A.Chalcodes or something like that.


if it is , big deal. its prettier than the others anyway and just as docile and slow as g. rosea lol


----------



## mouse (Dec 5, 2008)

pretty T. to me it doesn't matter if it's a dif sp? or color variation, they have T's that look dif if they are from a dif state (i think it's the hentzi) and i would have to have one of each, since they look dif  and i wouldn't know which one i should go for (plus if it comes to aphonopelmas you can't have just  one )

well right now i have no aphonopelma (i did have varius slings a few years ago, but had to sell and give them to another collector that was local when i moved)
gonna get some eventually


----------



## Drachenjager (Feb 22, 2009)

well I was just informed that my female NEw River molted today lol Here i am in Mexico. and i have been expecting a molt from her since i got her in 12/07 lol
anyway hoping the male molts fairly soon too lol


----------

